# Where can I buy blank varsity jackets and get custom stitching done on it?



## familia (Mar 17, 2011)

I am located in Toronto and am looking for a place I can buy varsity jackets and get some logos stitched, or even if they have templates that I can use, but customize them. The prices I am looking at are too expensive for an order to resell. Looking for a cheaper option for this. Can anyone help me out.? Please. I would really appreciate it.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/find-wholesale-blank-t-shirts-other-imprintable-products/t60879.html

They aren't cheap, even wholesale.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

LJ's will run about $300 retail plus deorating. DeLong, C/L (retail only), Game come to mind.


----------

